# الطيار الليبي يرحب بكم



## الطيار الليبي (31 مارس 2008)

احسن صورة


----------



## الطيار الليبي (31 مارس 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## م المصري (31 مارس 2008)

اهلا بالطيار الليبي بقسم الطيران 
دعنا نستفيد من خبراتك باطلالتك علي مواضيع القسم 
لك تحياتي


----------



## الطيار الليبي (31 مارس 2008)

اخوكم الطالب الطيار الليبي ان شاء الله تقبلوا تحياتي للاعضاء وادارة المنتدى



 















طائرة الخطوط الجوية الليبية727 ( تسجيل رقم دي اي اتش) تحاديها طائرات سلاح الجوي الاسرائيلي من نوع اف14 المقاتلة فوق صحراء سيناء صور تنشر لاول مرة منذ بداية السبعينات واللتي نتج عنها حتى الان اسقاط 28 طائرة ومقتل 700 ضحية واصابتها بصاروخ اطلقته مجموعة تمرد بتاريخ 23 ديسمبر قتل في الهجوم 46 شخص من الركاب وافراد الطاقم السلطات ذات التاثير والقوى السائدة رات من انه من الافضل غض النظر عن الحادثة ومن الطبيعي ان نتذكر القتلى ونتذكر هذه المظلمة الماساوية ومن واجبنا نحن الليبي



ن ان نتذك



ر الاجيال الصاعدة بما عانيناه والعمل على تذكر العالم به ومن يقول ان نحن الليبين ننسى

هذه الصور حقيقية











اعذروني على الصور لاني مدمن طيران


----------



## meid79 (31 مارس 2008)

اهلا و سهلا بك في المنتدى


----------

